
Hox Is Live Now. A Cryptocurrency-Based Stock Trading Platform - mikecn
https://www.hox.com/
======
Canada
This doesn't look credible at all. If this isn't a straight up scam, it's a
bucket shop at best.

~~~
mikecn
It works just like dx.exchange, if you've heard of them. :)

------
sedeki
How would this work?

~~~
mikecn
Just like the DX.echange. [https://www.investinblockchain.com/nasdaq-stock-
offering-dx-...](https://www.investinblockchain.com/nasdaq-stock-offering-dx-
exchange/)

Users can purchase stocks with Tether in real-time. The in-built exchange lets
you convert other assets to USDT.

